# 50's elswick 3 spd



## bikeman1976 (Feb 17, 2010)

I recently came across a 1950's Elswick
english 3 spd , has anyone out there heard of or seen one of these 
any info you can send me would be helpful I have  about twenty old 3 spds but this
brand  I have never run into before 
Thanks for your thoughts
bikeman1976


----------

